# FIx the Oil Leak on your VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder with this Vacuum Pump DIY



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We put together this DIY top help anyone our there looking to fix the oil leak on their 2.5L VW. Oil leaks on the 5 cylinder and often the result of a bad vacuum pump. To those unfamiliar with this issue they may think the vehicle has a bad rear main seal. This is because the vacuum pump on the 2.5 is located right above the transmission. For a more depth explanation or a how to video check out the video below. 

*Parts to Repair this issue*

2.5L 5cyl Vacuum Pump Updated Version (Pierburg - Same as Genuine)
2.5L 5cyl Vacuum Pump Updated Version (Genuine VW)
2.5L 5cyl Vacuum Pump Gasket

*Tools Used During this 2.5L Vac Pump Install*

Hose Clamp Pliers for VW and Audi
34pc Torx Bit Set
8pc Magnetic Screw Driver Set
Magnetic Bolt Tray


----------



## Lazmo2002 (Dec 17, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> We put together this DIY top help anyone our there looking to fix the oil leak on their 2.5L VW. Oil leaks on the 5 cylinder and often the result of a bad vacuum pump. To those unfamiliar with this issue they may think the vehicle has a bad rear main seal. This is because the vacuum pump on the 2.5 is located right above the transmission. For a more depth explanation or a how to video check out the video below.
> 
> *Parts to Repair this issue*
> 
> ...



If the parts are exact the same, then why different prices?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Lazmo2002 said:


> If the parts are exact the same, then why different prices?


One doesnt have a VW logo the other does. Parts that are Genuine VW would generally be more expensive. The less expensive one is from Pierburg who make the genuine one.


----------

